# Propane cover



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Have any of you had problems with the propane cover rubber hooks/straps breaking. I have one broken now. Anyone have a part number by chance?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I haven't had any problems yet, but I know others have. I don't the number, but your dealer should have it, and might even stock the part. From what I understand, they can break quite often.

Tim


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Ours broke and we are now using a bungee cord to hold the thing on. We like the look of the cover, but it is a pain to get on and off. And the rubber straps don't seem to be long enough and get too strained when hooked. If you find a solution, please share!!


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

Our propane cover has developed cracks on both sides after it's maiden voyage from Michigan to California. Is this something covered under the warranty?

~Jerry~


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Only problem we had was one of the hooks came off the A frame.
Cut a little piece of the cover that was catching on the propane tank.
That all


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I am on my third cover under warranty, and this time I put extra stainless steel rivets in and added a piece of thin wood from each rear corner to stop the thing from sliding off the frame. It has held up well for 2 seasons now.
I am also down to 2 rubber straps after replacing two already. I guess they just get brittle from the sun????


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

One trick I learned is not to pull the "T" handle all the way into place. I latch mine between the handle and the little nub. This way there is alot less stress placed on the rubber latches. So far so good. I was also lucky, my trailer came with and extra one along with screws, tail lamp cover, tape, and 2 light bulbs. Some guys in the factory must not clean up after themselves.

Thor


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Reminds me of something: has anyone cut a porthole in their cover to reach the propane valves without removing the cover? Seems like the edges would have to be reinforced with something, just curious if anyone has done it already. If not, I may be the first!

Kevin P.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

I had a cracked one and went to the dealer and bought four of them, thought it would be good to have a few extra in the tool box, he said they sell alot of them.

Kip I think kirk has cut alittle porthole with a door in the cover to get to the valves.
Rob


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I would like to see that. Great idea. Does anyone have any good ideas on how to approach this? Cutting, install hinges, etc??? Any after market goodies that will do this?

Thor


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm thinking of cutting out a rectangle, and reinforcing the backside of the rectangle and edges of the hole with some fiberglass mat and bondo (bondo, my friend) Then applying some white plastic door edge trim for the exposed edges. Hinges and a catch (painted white, of course) could be riveted in or screwed with washers. The hard part would be laying it all out so it didn't look like Frankenstein's monster when you're done.

Does anyone have any pictures of a similar mod out there?

P.S. Need any more of those decorative white sheet metal screws that Outback used for *everything*? Each of your dozen or so interior dome lights is held on with 8 (overkill!) white screws. 2 would probably do the job. So borrow from where you need them, and replace them (if at all) with plain old silver ones. They're under the lens, and won't show anyway.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Your are correct, Kirk has done this mod and at one time a saw a picture but its not in his gallery now.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Thor, I did install a small hatch to gain access to the propane knobs. It bothered me that there was no quick way to get to them in case of an emergency. The hatch I installed measures aprox. 14"x6" , and I think it was originally made for covering the water fill inlets to trailers. I bought it at Walt's RV, they are a dealer here in So. Cal located in Fontana and they buy discontinued and extra parts from Fleetwood and other manufactures. So I looked through around 50 or so different small plastic hatches and picked the one I installed. As far as buying one from someone else I could not say. The install was straight forward the only thing that was needed was my dremmel tool to cut the hole and a pop rivet gun to attach the hatch, I also had to use my heat shrink gun to warm up and slightly bend one of the corners of the hatch so that it conformed to the cover. It works great and saves a lot of time to turn on and off the propane valves, also I now have quick access in case of emergency shut downs and shut downs at the gas pumps. Kirk

I will re-post the pics


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kirk

Thanks for the info. I started looking for the porthole. I just added some rubber garding along the back of the cover to prevent it from rubber against the TT. Do you know if they have a web site? Being from the Great White North it is kinda far to drive to pick one up.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Thor, No I don't think they have a web site. But there are several other dealers that offer the same type of service. I think one of them is in Elkhart, Indiania but you may want to do a check on the web for recycled or used RV parts suppliers. Kirk


----------



## JohnL (Sep 2, 2004)

I have added valve access holes to my propane cover. After looking for something to use for "doors", I finally found it !

While visiting the local West Marine store to pick up electrical parts for another mod, I found boat deck plates in various sizes. These are molded plastic access hole covers for boat decks. I found two that are made for 4 1/2" diameter holes and have covers that screw in. The are glossy white and match the propane cover. I simply cut holes in the top of the propane cover (located directly over the valves) , and pop rivited the deck plates in place. I used a heat gun to soften the propane cover a bit and create more of a flat spot for mounting. A little white silicone rubber sealant around the base of the deck plates completed the installation. Total cost of the project was about $25.


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

I am very interested in this mod!! Any chance of adding a picture or two?


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Maybe this will work HATCH DOOR Maybe one for each bottle.

Jim


----------



## JohnL (Sep 2, 2004)

I posted some pictures of my propane cover valve access holes where I used the boat deck plates.

Mods

And this is where I found them.

West Marine

I hope this helps my fellow Outbackers.


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

John

That's awesome. Looks great. This one is definitely on my list.

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

John... Wow! Very well done and professional looking!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Great just ordered mine. very good install looks profesional









Jim


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

John

Thanks for all the info. Can you tell me anymore about the part with the heat gun? That part scares me a little.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

WOW!

That looks very fro-fessional.

I wish I wasn't handy man challenged.

<sigh>


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

JohnL...
If you don't already have a job in the RV industry...I think you could sell this mod to them! Excellent idea!


----------

